
Running a startup – perception and reality - kostek
https://medium.com/@sensinum/running-a-startup-perception-and-reality-1c9028fcb46f
======
kostek
Most likely, every IT specialist has dreamed of running his or her own company
at some point in their life. Is this really a great opportunity? What’s it
actually like? Some myths and answers inside!

